# Shopped for soil: It all contains chicken manure, chicken feathers, or cow manure



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I've bought pond aqua soil and some flourite. I am trying out both in different tanks.

I skipped the organic soil after reading the ingredients. The first brand I looked at (Home Depot in an orange back) while it didn't stink said it contained chicken feather refuse (this comes from factory farms) and chicken manure. Both Miracle grow Organic Garden and Potting soil could contain cow manure, chicken manure and chicken feathers refuse. The Miracle grow organic potting soil smelled like cow urine. I believe based on ingredients that they are the same thing just labeled differently. If you're getting awful smells this probably isn't helping.

While my sorority is not in my kitchen it's going against a wall directly next to it. Chicken manure is likely to contain Salmonella, cow manure can contain e-coli. The packaging on the soils advise wearing gloves, when handling, and wash hands thoroughly after planting. Obviously the organic soil has works for scores of people but you might want to be cautious when handling it.

There's a chance the pond aqua soil could still have some germ in it but I could not detect any odors and I was told it's mostly clay. So hopefully it will work out. If there's any reasons I should not use it let me know.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Get Miracle Gro organic potting mix, not soil. A lot of the videos I've seen for planted tanks all have that particular type. I picked up four bags for a 10g, not that it's planted at all, lol.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

I know you've already bought your soil and everything, but I just came to +1 what Chevko said - Miracle Grow Organic Potting MIX (not SOIL!) should've been fine. The ingredients are composted bark, sphagnum, peat moss and pasteurized poultry litter. So while it's not 100% manure free, many people use it with great success, myself included. It also doesn't smell like anything bad to me, just a little earthy.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Where you buying potting mix vs soil? I went to the Garden Center at Lowes and Home Depot.

I did mention that obviously people have been successful in growing with soil in tanks. I wanted soil but after reading the posts about smelly tanks I wasn't going near any soil that already smelled. Nothing like having your house smell like a cow pasture! :lol: Pasturized manure I supposed should be ok. The other stuff I am sure is not.

At this point I think I want try different substrates just see what my results are. So if anyone can tell me where I can find the potting mix I would appreciate it. I live near plenty of chain stores and there are several nursuries I could go to.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I went to Ace and found mine there. Home Depot might carry it, but that's prolly not for maybe another week - just have to ask them. EcoEarth? EcoComplete? Something like that, that's super popular as well, but it's super freaking expensive.

Quick question because I'm always paranoid about starting an NPT: What about the _poop_? I have a mystery snail, nearly full grown if not already, and 9 fish. Two weeks and there is poop EVERYWHERE. The tank is in desperate need of a cleaning but we're supposed to be _moving_ and that's a story all in it's own. So I'll shorten the post by not including it. But yeah. What happens to all the poop? What should be done with it? o_o Left or what?


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

jadaBlu said:


> At this point I think I want try different substrates just see what my results are. So if anyone can tell me where I can find the potting mix I would appreciate it. I live near plenty of chain stores and there are several nursuries I could go to.


I found MGOPM at Home Depot in February, and at Walmart in May. It's is an orange and white bag.

All of my tanks are NPT so I don't have any experience with just the substrates themselves, but if you're looking to just have a "regular planted tank", you could look into sand and root tabs, or "premium subtrates" like Eco Complete, Floramax, Flourite, etc. I personally only have experience with CaribSea's Super Naturals Sand & Floramax, but would highly recommend either of them. I bought these at Petsmart.



Chevko said:


> Quick question because I'm always paranoid about starting an NPT: What about the _poop_? I have a mystery snail, nearly full grown if not already, and 9 fish. Two weeks and there is poop EVERYWHERE. The tank is in desperate need of a cleaning but we're supposed to be _moving_ and that's a story all in it's own. So I'll shorten the post by not including it. But yeah. What happens to all the poop? What should be done with it? o_o Left or what?


I leave it. My 5 gallon has a fully grown mystery snail, one nerite, around 50 (adult) trumpet snails and 10ish ramshorns plus an adult betta. There's absolutely no way that I would be able to keep the substrate clean, so I don't. The waste will eventually breakdown and become nutrients for the plants anyway, so I really wouldn't worry about it too much!  That is, unless your water params are off. THEN you should definitely be siphoning out waste on a regular basis. 

It also helps to have a dark substrate so that it's not as obvious.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The snail poop is supposed to be fertilizer for the plants.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

colorxmexravyne said:


> I found MGOPM at Home Depot in February, and at Walmart in May. It's is an orange and white bag.
> 
> All of my tanks are NPT so I don't have any experience with just the substrates themselves, but if you're looking to just have a "regular planted tank", you could look into sand and root tabs, or "premium subtrates" like Eco Complete, Floramax, Flourite, etc. I personally only have experience with CaribSea's Super Naturals Sand & Floramax, but would highly recommend either of them. I bought these at Petsmart.
> 
> ...


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Oh, no sorry! I DO use soil & I cap it with sand/floramax.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I did finally find some soil today. We barely have any ACE hardwares here but the one of the few we do have did sell the soil you were referring to. Thanks!


----------

